# kopete kann keine umlaute mehr

## Yonathan

guten morgen.

mit einem der updates hat kopete die fähigkeit verloren umlaute bei mir darzustellen  :Sad:  statt ä,ö,ü bekomme ich jetzt immer zwei leere quadrate  :Sad:  ich vermute, dass es mit utf-8 zusammenhängt, aber das war ja vorher nie ein problem.

hat jemand eine idee? habe das system auf utf-8 nach dem wiki-guide umgestellt.

was wird benötigt zur fehlersuche?

make.conf

```
LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="de" #habe ich mal eingefügt, weil bei der glibc perl gemeckert hat, dass die language variable net gesetzt ist.

```

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

```

yona

----------

## TheCurse

Hat es vielleicht etwas hiermit zu tun?

Bye

----------

## Yonathan

keine ahnung, aber möglich ist es...

wenn ich die locales richtig habe, dann werde ich die glibc nochmal emergen und hoffe, dass es dann behoben ist...

weitere ideen oder lösungen sind natürlich immernoch willkommen

----------

## TheCurse

Brauchst gar nicht die glibc neu emergen, ein locales-gen (o.ä. schau mal in die /etc/local.gen) machen um die locales neu zu bauen.

----------

## smg

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Brauchst gar nicht die glibc neu emergen, ein locales-gen (o.ä. schau mal in die /etc/local.gen) machen um die locales neu zu bauen.

 

Geht aber nur mit der aktuellsten glibc also unter x86.

Bye.

----------

## hurra

Hast du für deine Kontakte eventuell das Enconding in Kopete falsch eingestellt?

Hab hier bei meinen ICQ-Contacts ISO-8859-1 drin.

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, welche kopete version hast du?

in net-im/kopete kann ich mich erinnern war bei einer version so ein bug, wo das default auf irgendwas komischem war  :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## smg

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *TheCurse wrote:*   Brauchst gar nicht die glibc neu emergen, ein locales-gen (o.ä. schau mal in die /etc/local.gen) machen um die locales neu zu bauen. 
> 
> Geht aber nur mit der aktuellsten glibc also unter x86.
> 
> Bye.

 

Also ab >glibc-2.3.6-r3 kann man local.gen nutzen!

Bye.

----------

## Yonathan

habe die neue glibc und es lag an der local.gen

habe da jetzt alles angepasst, wie man in dem verlinkten thread sehen kann und nun geht es  :Smile: 

yona

----------

## mdatab

Ich bin auf das gleiche Problem gestoßen, habe die Ratschläge hier befolgt (/etc/locale.gen, locales-gen usw.) und nun funktioniert es immerhin in KDE wieder korrekt. Allerfings bekomme ich auf der ("richtigen") Konsole immer noch anstatt äöü die Zeichen ][@. Was muss ich denn machen, damit ich auf der Konsole auch wieder die richtigen Umlaute hab?

Danke und Gruß

Martin

----------

